# Discountmugs



## diomedes770 (Sep 2, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had used discountmugs.com before? Even though they are a retail store they are cheaper than distributorcentral on most of the products I looked at. So if you have used them please let me know, either with promotional items or apparel. 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought a couple of different kinds of water bottles from them. They were good bottles and they were a lot cheaper price than I could find elsewhere. I got them really quick too. They seem to be a good company!!


----------



## kaboom713 (Sep 21, 2011)

Getting the blanks from them is a good plan, having them print anything is a terrible plan. I had them print 200 can coolers and they look terrible. Crooked printed, the design was changed. Just plain bad. They replaced the bad ones with another 200 poorly printed can coolers. Not happy with their quality.


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

I've purchased from them a couple times with good results. I have an order of glasses coming from them that should be here in about a week. I'll try to remember to let you know how they come out. Their prices seem to be good compared to Distributor Central for some items.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Seems I remember seeing a Facebook ad campaign recently from them featuring low priced t-shirts.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A good price, by the case, for Grade A mugs is about $1.25.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

I order about 300 drinkware items a month from them. The quality onm some items can be a little off but for the most part they seem to be a great company. I always order a smaller qty of a new item at first to check for quality. The only place I have found blanks that are as cheaply priced, for the same quality, is direct from china.


----------

